# gopod et eupod



## cagoule (21 Mars 2010)

bonjour,
j'avoue que je suis complétement perdu.
J'aimerais débrider mon i pod afin de l'utiliser comme ampli pour le mettre directement sur les baffles sans devoir passer par une autre machine.
je lis pas mal de truc sur les forums sur gopod mais quand je vais sur le site, je comprends rien et puis j'ai l'impression que c'est payant ou alors j'ai mal compris.
j'aimerais aussi avoir une idée de la différence entre eupod et gopod.
d'avance merci
cagoule


----------



## iphonflo (22 Mars 2010)

Gopod est un utilitaire qui permet de débrider la limite sonore qui est fixée au départ sur ton appareil.
Alors attention elle est fixée a 100db(a) pour l'Europe et ca le débride pour le niveau sonore maximum américain( je ne sais plus combien mais c'est beaucoup plus)

Attention je ne peux que te mettre en garde contre deux choses:
-Débrider un tel appareil ne doit servir que si l'on veut amplifier le signal pour le passer sur une chaine hifi sans passer par le pc.
-Par contre sache que c'est la meilleure des façons pour te bousiller les oreilles ! et je sais de quoi j'en parle!

Donc pour amplifier sur une chaine hifi oui ! mais si c'est que pour écouter plus fort avec tes écouteurs c'est dangereux

Puis c'est un logiciel entièrement gratuit pour l'avoir utilisé à maintes reprises
Tu télécharges le logiciel qui es sur le site de gopod.eu et la tu branches ton ipod.La y'a juste un bouton à cliquer et c'est fait tu as débloqué ton appareil.

Concernant la garantie je suppose que ca modifie le logiciel interne et que donc la garantie ne marche plus car il y a bidouille. Donc ne pas venir pleurer si la garantie saute et qu'en cas de pépin on te refuse de réparer ton ipod sous prétexte que tu as voulu gonfler le volume de quelques malheureux décibels!

Voila tu es informé maintenant
"Un Homme averti en vaut deux"

Ciao


----------

